# kitchen design programs



## trimguy12 (Jan 15, 2009)

anyone use kitchen design programs to help close a sale and if so which software works best?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

If you use the search feature, you'll find _many _responses to this topic.


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

Duplicate thread removed.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Start your search here:

http://www.contractortalk.com/f82/


----------



## samccard (Aug 17, 2007)

20-20 Kitchen Design works good. Is expensive though.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

Try Chief Architect, it's the one I use.:thumbup:

Andy.


----------



## tccoggs (Dec 17, 2008)

If you are using stock cabinets, 20-20 has a nice DB of manufactures units to choose from. If you are building custom, then try KCDW which will not only do the rendering, but also the cutlists and CNC info if required.

None of them are cheap, but if you do alot of kitchens, the investment will pay off.


----------



## trimguy12 (Jan 15, 2009)

thanks for the help. Is it possible to design a kitchen in a timely fashion in front of the customer


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

It's possible, yes. However, I have no idea about your abilities, so I cannot say if it is possible for you to be able to do it. A "timely fashion" would also be relative to the clients. Some may be twiddling their thumbs after 5 minutes, others may be patient enough to last for 2 hours.


----------



## BKFranks (Feb 19, 2008)

Anyone use ecabinet systems? I downloaded it, but never figured out how to use it.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

E cabinets is a good program, the UI is really cluncky right now but I understand that the next version will be much more intuitive and user friendly. You need to be a licensed contractor or cabinet builder or someone in the industry to get the program (free) but real good things for kitchens and cabinets can be done with it.

Andy.


----------



## DMDesigns (Feb 5, 2009)

*I second Chief*

Chief has many cabinet brands loaded with it and even more you can download from there website.

I have been doing Kitchen Designs for years about 1000 under my belt, and by far, Chief is the best. 

Then I would have to say 20/20. Or CabVis.

But Chief can always do the SELLING PART


----------



## DMDesigns (Feb 5, 2009)

*With Chief*

I was able to sell this kitchen, in a building with 75 more times the need - 

http://www.davidmichaeldesigns.com/SantaMonica.html

:thumbup:

Thank you Chief Architect


----------



## Emmanuel'sKitchenAndBath (10 mo ago)

trimguy12 said:


> anyone use kitchen design programs to help close a sale and if so which software works best?


2020design is what we use . but looking for a more simpler system if there is any. Kitchen design should be easier.


----------



## Emmanuel'sKitchenAndBath (10 mo ago)

just realized this was a question from 2009!


----------



## Ed Corrigan (Jul 18, 2019)

Emmanuel'sKitchenAndBath said:


> just realized this was a question from 2009!


Good save! You'll catch on.


----------



## Pounder (Nov 28, 2020)

Home designer pro is a good compromise, it's a lite version of Chief for a lot less money. Will only print up to 18x24, no D sized prints.


----------

